

Another Poker Hack - mqt
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=334

======
mynameishere
Odd that poker sites wouldn't wait for checks to clear. I guess that would
hamper impulse gambling. The traditional way to do this sort of thing:

[http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m2194/is_n11_v62/ai_15...](http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m2194/is_n11_v62/ai_15139850)

------
gojomo
C'mon, we're trying to rehabilitate the words 'hack' and 'hacker' to not be
associated with scams, theft, and vandalism. Didn't you get the memo?

